# Hello



## Arizona Angel (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi, my name is Lori.  I have been on Kenpotalk for about a month, so I thought I would stop in here and say hello.  I currently live in Arizona, although I am moving to Ohio in mid November.  I have been learning Kenpo for a combined total of around seven months.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy Lori!

That move is going to ge a bit of a system shock!

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Check out all the kenpo sections and be sure to add some of your thoughts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Lori,

Welcome to MT.  I've seen you around since I joined Kenpotalk recently.  We've got some good stuff going over here on this side too.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....Where abouts in Ohio are you headed????


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello, glad to have you over here.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 6, 2006)

I am moving to Mt. Vernon.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 6, 2006)

welcome and enjoy.


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 6, 2006)

hi lori, i was on kenpo talk for a bit before comming here too.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT Lori!


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donna (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome over here to this side of the house!  :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 10, 2006)

Greetings Angel and welcome to MT!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------

